# Flies in my Motorhome



## IanA (Oct 30, 2010)

Probably the wrong forum, but can't find one for infestations!! 

Went away over Christmas and New Year, and found we had a daily fly in the MH - but not sure where he/she came from. 

It's been parked outside my house for four or five days, and I've found we have 5-6 flies, which were all in the space between the heiki and the blind - I opened the blind to let in some light,and didn't see them, so they may have flown up there for the warmth. I've set them free, but wonder where they could be coming from, and how many more there may be. 

Has anybody any idea where they could be hiding? I'm sure we haven't left any food available, but don't know where to start.


----------



## higgy2 (May 5, 2009)

We had the same they were in between the rubber seal
of the front doors and some had made a home by the top
bunk windows. We had loads of them - no food left or anything
like that in the van.

I opened all the vents and doors gave a good dose of strong
French Fly Spray, this was repeated over a period of 3 days.

Hey presto they have all gone thanks to the spray and the Hoover.

No more have appeared since then.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Most probably the unseasonal mild weather. We've noticed a few midge clouds on sunny late afternoons lately.

Fly eggs can hatch anytime the weather warms up. I've had several bluebottles storm out of a fishing bait tin when I had left some old maggot chrysalises (chrysalisii !) by mistake.


----------



## Jented (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi.
We had some green very "Lacy" winged critters in one unit,they were about 3/4 inch long,their hidey hole?. Behind the big mirror in the middle of the unit. Have a look there,plus as above,give em' a shot of something NASTY!!.
Ted.


----------



## Chausson (Oct 17, 2006)

HI lace wings are harm less, they just over wintering in the warmth of the van.

Ron


----------



## lindyloot (May 20, 2007)

We had our MH stored on a farm when we came to use we had a load of flies stuck between the rubber seals on both front cab doors. As before fly spray and a hoover


----------



## MrWez (Sep 25, 2011)

lindyloot said:


> We had our MH stored on a farm when we came to use we had a load of flies stuck between the rubber seals on both front cab doors. As before fly spray and a hoover


We've had this too but I'd be wary about using a spray on the rubber seals as some of the chemical in the fly spray may attack the rubber.

I used the blunt end of a wooden skewer to get them out, I also found them in the channel around the habitation door, once I got rid of them they never came back.

MrWez


----------

